# kaytee exact



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i been hearing alot lately that people are loosing chicks due to the new recipe kaytee switched to today i heard one person lost 6 chicks another lost 3 another 2 another 4 aparently this is not just in canada


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I use Kaytee exact hand feeding formula. I haven't lost any.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well from what i gathered they changed the recipe 2 months ago


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I decided today I will never buy anything with the KAYTEE name on it again 

I had formula left over from last season (bought it in August, it's been in the freezer tightly sealed since) 

I had to pull 3 love birds because the 4th wasn't being fed, I spent all day and night Saturday trying to feed these birds they were eating it and doing so williningly even straight off the spoon for the 1st time they've seen a spoon 

BUT their crops were not getting full , i pulled them at 5 pm. I started feeding them at 8 pm I was still feeding the same 1 at 9 pm ! nothing no crop being full, She was getting sleepy and started fighting the syringe and the spoon - like they do when they're full. 

So i put her back in the brooder, and got the other one same thing, so i tried the 3rd Same exact thing!, So i put them back to sleep for a bit tried again in a hour, I did this ALL NIGHT long, i was up til almost 6 a.m trying to get them fed. Never did their crops even get the smallest amount of food in them 

I do not know what caused it (it's not the new formula this is the older one with that preservative that starts with an E that i can never spell and i don't feel like going to look it up) 

The next morning i went to see if the youngest was being fed by the parents (he/she was 12 days old and looks like a 2-3 day old love bird I have a pic i took the day before it died) , it didn't make it through the night, So i removed it and the eggs that didn't hatch and put the 3 older ones back in. 

I'm going tomorrow to buy Zupreem hand feeding formula, I hear *and read* it is Much better then kaytee 

and the description alone was enough for me,to switch. and then I will be hand feeding them with that 

The 3 oldest were 18 days, 16 days old and 14 days old on Saturday 

I do not know why they weren't getting full, but I've been told it is very likely the hand feeding formula is going bad. Even know i kept it in the freezer tightly sealed

But we'll see this week when I pull them and feed them Zupreem instead - Its the same brand of pellets I feed them and I trust Zupreem.


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

I personally avoid all Kaytee products as well. If I were to breed I'd like use the Zupreem, as I too use their pellets


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I rather use Zupreem handfeeding formula as it keeps them alot fuller I found out I did buy Kaytee handfeeding formula for my baby parrotlet I fed but I still have alot left over and wondered if I could freeze it? I never used it for cockatiel chicks but I know some breeders that have used it with no problems the older kaytee I don't know about the newer kind!!


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

I freeze all my formula-at very least fridge it (if im in the process of feeding at the time). What I found worked the best is to use a vacuum sealer on it before you freeze. This way its not exposed to air and other smellys in the freezer. If formula gets too warm, it does start to smell rancid.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

A breeder friend of mine has been telling me for months that Kaytee was having problems. They did switch formulas approx. 2 months ago and people are not happy. The formula seems to cool much quicker which causes the babies crops to empty too slow, which in turn causes yeast, thus the lost chicks. I have even heard of some breeders (my friend included) that had similiar problems with the old formula, though not nearly as severe. I had no issue when I was feeding Snuckums but that was the old formula. I still have half a bag in the freezer!


----------

